# boxer, shield, wide arm and texas care



## paradoxa (Jul 11, 2007)

i have been looking on the internet for information on these 4 species of mantids and i have come up short every time...

i was wondering if anyone had any information they would be willing to share with me on the care of these 4 species....


----------



## colddigger (Jul 11, 2007)

check out

www.usamantis.com

and

www.mantisplace.com

these places have fine info

:twisted:


----------

